# Name Change, different versions of my name in different documents - Change required?



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

****CHARLIE-FOXTROT ALERT******Due to ignorance and lack of proper guidance, I caused this mayhem up on myself and need help fixing it now. 

Hello All,

I need help with knowing if I need to get my name changed on any of my documents if I need to proceed with FSW immigration processing.

Let me say that my name is Varun reddy kota (not real, only example), where Varun is given/first name, reddy is middle name and Kota is surname and I use it as last name. I am from Hyderabad, Telangana, India.

So, this is how my documents look right now.

*Birth certificate* - Varun Khota (apparantly I spelled my surname incorrect all my life and recently when we got the birth certificate issued, my lawyer corrected it without my knowledge and obtained it with Kotha instead of kota)

*Passport* - Kota Varun reddy

*10th standard (SSC)* - K Varun

*12th standard (Intermediate) *- K Varun

*B.com (graduation)* - K Varun

*First Company: *
_Appointment letter:_ K Varun reddy
_Relieving letter_: Varun Kota


*Second Company*: Varun Kota (through and through) 

*Current company:*
Appointment letter: K Varun reddy
All other letters so far: Varun reddy kota 

If you have had the patience to read it throughly till now, firstly take a bow from me. . Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Bump, help please!


----------

